# Software for photo storage



## doctorh (Aug 13, 2010)

What Software is the best for photo storage, have been using iPhoto and want something better - 
Suggestions please


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2010)

ACDSee is an excellent product for cataloguing, storing, etc.


----------



## flyingember (Aug 13, 2010)

tirediron said:


> ACDSee is an excellent product for cataloguing, storing, etc.


ACDSee is for Windows only, iPhoto only runs on Macs.

There really isn't much on the Mac better than iPhoto.  Picasa is good but it too is Windows only.  Maybe look at Lightroom


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2010)

More than any particular software, I think it's important to have a strategy and a structure for storing photos.  For example, maybe you have a folder for the year, and each time you upload/save new photos, you put them in a new folder with the date etc.  Edited and saved versions of images can be saved in further sub folders.

You should also have a strategy for backing up your files on a different drive and maybe even in a different location.

If you have a solid structure for storing your 'digital assets', then there are many choices for software...iPhoto being a good one.  
Is there anything in particular that you want in particular?  Do you want ways to rate/sort/catalog/keyword your images?  Do you want the capability to tweak/edit the images with this software?  Do you just want something to let you browse the images quickly?


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 13, 2010)

I have folder labelled photography inside I have misc stuff like logos and watermarks folders, forum post edits and Canon folder. Inside the canon folder are dated folders with my RAW files. Once every month or so ( unless I shoot something vital ) I drag that entire photography root folder to my extra drive replacing the last copied version. So I have it on both drives. Then I use Adobe bridge to view and tag


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Aug 13, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> More than any particular software, I think it's important to have a strategy and a structure for storing photos.  For example, maybe you have a folder for the year, and each time you upload/save new photos, you put them in a new folder with the date etc.  Edited and saved versions of images can be saved in further sub folders.
> 
> You should also have a strategy for backing up your files on a different drive and maybe even in a different location.



Yup yup...  I agree 125% with this... I am a computer tech but I sometimes neglect my own systems due to time constraints... However, a backup strategy is VERY important. 

I use a three tiered approach...  I have my main workflow stored on my "workhorse PC" then I have it backed up on two seperate external hard drives on my home network.  For any work I've done for others, whether it be paid or  pro-bono I keep a CD/DVD of the photos (originals and edits) in an off site location...just in case. 

This is an example of my photo workflow... (incomplete...  but hey...)


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2010)

flyingember said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > ACDSee is an excellent product for cataloguing, storing, etc.
> ...


 
My mistake.  I missed that portion of the OP in which he indicated the fact that he required a Mac-OS application only.


----------



## Bram (Aug 14, 2010)

How about an external Hard drive />


----------

